# How could a woman expect to be taken seriously



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

If she does things like this?

*JUVÉDERM® INJECTABLE GEL FILLERS INDICATIONS AND IMPORTANT SAFETY INFORMATION*

JUVÉDERM VOLUMA® XC injectable gel is for deep injection in the cheek area to correct age-related volume loss in adults over 21. JUVÉDERM VOLLURE™ XC injectable gel is for injection into the facial tissue for the correction of moderate to severe facial wrinkles and folds (such as nasolabial folds) in adults over 21. JUVÉDERM® XC injectable gel is for injection into the facial tissue for the correction of moderate to severe facial wrinkles and folds (such as nasolabial folds). JUVÉDERM® Ultra XC is for injection into the lips and perioral area for lip augmentation in adults over the age of 21. JUVÉDERM VOLBELLA® XC injectable gel is for injection into the lips for lip augmentation and for correction of perioral lines in adults over the age of 21.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

If it's done correctly (I have a friend that has fillers around her eyes) you wouldn't know she has it done. And how would it effect you in any way?

It's like when men get a certain age and buy sports care and motorcycles, in my opinion. An attempt at youth, but what do I care?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How about we don’t criticize people for their choices? We haven’t walked in their shoes. Not even one step.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Most people take themselves so seriously that I do not feel the need to take them seriously. Seth


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> If it's done correctly (I have a friend that has fillers around her eyes) you wouldn't know she has it done. And how would it effect you in any way?
> 
> It's like when men get a certain age and buy sports care and motorcycles, in my opinion. An attempt at youth, but what do I care?


Guess I'm not there yet. I just wish I didn't hurt at much as I used to. That's better than any sports car.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't see why what someone else does with their body should dictate weather or not I am take them seriously. There are things I'm sure that I do to my body that others would not agree with, but it does not affect my intelligence or credibility.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Guess I'm not there yet. I just wish I didn't hurt at much as I used to. That's better than any sports car.


Making choices regarding your body that make a person feel better about themselves would be nicer than a sports car for me. As I sit here after applying makeup... 

Not hurting so much would be better too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Making choices regarding your body that make a person feel better about themselves would be nicer than a sports car for me.


One can make healthier choices than injecting themselves with silicone.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Making choices regarding your body that make a person feel better about themselves would be nicer than a sports car for me. As I sit here after applying makeup...
> 
> Not hurting so much would be better too.


I agree. Confidence is a major part of personal health. As long as it's not over confidence. Confident people generally live longer.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't have a problem with it in married women but it sends false signals of fertility and youth and makes the dating scene more onerous. I guess that would be my only objection to it. It would be a bit like a girl agreeing to marry a guy only to find out his entire life is leased and those cars and houses aren't his.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> One can make healthier choices than injecting themselves with silicone.


The product in the OP is not silicone, so I am not sure why you mentioned silicone. I don't believe silicone injections are even allowed by the FDA for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't care what people do to themselves.
I see women on TV, usually aging celebrities, who have the leathery necks, swollen lips and surprised eyebrows.
That's fine if they want to do that, but I personally don't find it attractive.
To me, they look better just being natural and taking care of themselves and letting themselves age gracefully.
Just so I don't get yelled at, I think some of the men look kind of scary too after a few "fixes"


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't care what people do to themselves.
> I see women on TV, usually aging celebrities, who have the leathery necks, swollen lips and surprised eyebrows.
> That's fine if they want to do that, but I personally don't find it attractive.
> To me, they look better just being natural and taking care of themselves and letting themselves age gracefully.
> Just so I don't get yelled at, I think some of the men look kind of scary too after a few "fixes"


Lol I find the surprised eyebrows hilarious


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It's all about taking your attention away from what really matters.


----------



## NChemungGuy (Sep 5, 2004)

I used to work in a doctor's office where this was done. I was absolutely dumbfounded at the amount of money spent on fillers and Botox, sometimes by people who really didn't appear to need them. But hey, it's a big world. Their money, their choice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The product in the OP is *not silicone*, so I am *not sure why you mentioned silicone*.


It's still unnatural chemical.
Silicone is one of the most commonly used materials.

I'm not sure why you mentioned "orange".
Oh wait.................. yes I am. 



> I don't believe silicone injections are even *allowed* by the FDA


That doesn't change the fact it's still done.
Politics aren't "allowed" in GC but............. 


> For more than fifty years, liquid injectable silicone has been used for soft-tissue augmentation, drawing polarized reactions from both the public and from physicians. While many doctors consider silicone too risky for facial cosmetic injections (and it is not FDA-approved for this use), there are doctors who use it legally (and successfully, they say) for off-label use.


See more on verywellhealth.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's still unnatural chemical.
> Silicone is one of the most commonly used materials.
> 
> I'm not sure why you mentioned "orange".
> ...


This product is not silicone. Silicone is not allowed for cosmetic use by the FDA. You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> What about people that paint themselves orange and leave white spots where their eyes are? Do you take them seriously?


The orange spray tan thing is still surprisingly popular. I don't understand it myself, but I'm totally comfortable being the same shade as a vampire so what do I know?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

collagen, *hyaluronic acid* and calcium hydroxyapatite


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Making choices regarding your body that make a person feel better about themselves would be nicer than a sports car for me. As I sit here after applying makeup...
> 
> Not hurting so much would be better too.


Makeup. Even that strikes me as odd. Preening at best, flaunting at a minimum.

BTW - I have had a motorcycle, since I was 12, and a sports car since I was 16. When did you start with make-up?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

robin416 said:


> collagen, *hyaluronic acid* and calcium hydroxyapatite


Those are all things naturally produced by your body. Hmmm.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> This product is not silicone. Silicone is not allowed for cosmetic use by the FDA. You are comparing apples and oranges.


It’s not approved. But it is “allowed” and doctors do use it off label and frequently mix it with fillers. Not illegal.
But unfortunate.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think all that should matter is that we are happy with ourselves


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> I think all that should matter is that we are happy with ourselves


If you were happy with "yourself", would you paint "yourself", inject "yourself", and implant things into "yourself"?

Why do so many women do all that? Almost all women wear makeup. Is is just a cultural norm, a pressure to conform?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *This product is not* silicone. Silicone is *not allowed* for cosmetic use by the FDA. You are comparing apples and *oranges.*


LOL "Orange" again.

"This product" isn't a spray on tan either.
What's your point?

You're merely repeating yourself, thinking the end result will change.
What the FDA "allows" is irrelevant to what actually happens legally.



> All over the country, “people are dying from these shots,” said Beverly Hills liposuction surgeon Aaron Rollins, echoing statements in the FDA alert.
> 
> Silicone, a permanent synthetic substance, is not FDA-approved for cosmetic purposes, but since it was greenlighted in the 1990s for certain uses in ophthalmology (serious stuff, like retinal detachment), injecting it into the skin to plump and fill lips, breasts, and butts is technically considered “off-label”—i.e. *not illegal*.


https://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/health/a14478122/silicone-injection-danger/

Let's not run in circles today.
We know where it leads.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> If you were happy with "yourself", would you paint "yourself", inject "yourself", and implant things into "yourself"?
> 
> Why do so many women do all that? Almost all women wear makeup. Is is just a cultural norm, a pressure to conform?


We do what makes us feel good or feel attractive. If we feel we are lacking in an area,we find a solution. I wear makeup not because its the norm but because I feel good when I wear it.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> Those are all things naturally produced by your body. Hmmm.


Yep.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> We do what makes us feel good or feel attractive. If we feel we are lacking in an area,we find a solution. I wear makeup not because its the norm but because I feel good when I wear it.


I think junkies say the same thing


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> If you were happy with "yourself", would you paint "yourself", inject "yourself", and implant things into "yourself"?
> 
> Why do so many women do all that? Almost all women wear makeup. Is is just a cultural norm, a pressure to conform?


I know men that have had, and still do, have cosmetic surgery, botox, and fillers. Why do they do that? Same as women, because they can and want to do so. 

Why do you care about what other people do?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know men that have had, and still do, have cosmetic surgery, botox, and fillers. Why do they do that? Same as women, because they can and want to do so.
> 
> Why do you care about what other people do?


Some men aren't much of a man. I have little respect for someone, regardless of gender, that vain.

I don't know that I care, as much as I am curious. I question almost everything. It makes some folks uncomfortable. Sorry if I made you uncomfortable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Those are all things naturally produced by your body. Hmmm.


Those aren't the only substances used. Hmmmm:
https://www.plasticsurgery.org/cosmetic-procedures/dermal-fillers/types


> *Polylactic acid*
> _Brand names include: Sculptra_
> 
> Polylactic acid is a synthetic dermal filler that is injected into your face, causing your body's own production of collagen. This type of dermal filler is known as a stimulator. This non-toxic, biodegradable substance has been used for more than 40 years as suture material.





> *Polyalkylimide*
> _Brand names include: Aquamid_
> 
> Polyalkylimide is a semi-permanent dermal filler and is often used by plastic surgeons to:
> ...





> *Polymethyl-methacrylate microspheres (PMMA)*
> _Brand names include: Bellafill_
> 
> PMMA is considered a semi-permanent filler and is most often used to treat medium-to-deep wrinkles, folds and furrows, particularly nasolabial folds. It can also be used to fill out pitted scars and to augment thin lips.
> ...


You can only slap so much Bondo on a jalopy before it's time to scrap it. 



Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you care about what other people do?


Why do you?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I think junkies say the same thing


Oh jeez,dramatic much?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Women wear makeup due to social pressure. We have been bombarded ALL OUR LIVES with images of how we are supposed to look. We are subjected to criticism for natural "flaws."

It takes a while to overcome the indoctrination and to learn to shield oneself from the comments.

I now wear makeup only when dressing up. Fancy clothes, fancy earrings, fancy face.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Women wear makeup due to social pressure. We have been bombarded ALL OUR LIVES with images of how we are supposed to look. We are subjected to criticism for natural "flaws."
> 
> It takes a while to overcome the indoctrination and to learn to shield oneself from the comments.
> 
> I now wear makeup only when dressing up. Fancy clothes, fancy earrings, fancy face.


Im not doing the danged heels anymore. 
Heck ‘em.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A friend of mine was a very beautiful woman. I went to her house very early one morning, pre-makeup. Makeup works.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im not doing the danged heels anymore.
> Heck ‘em.


That is something too. The cloths many woman wear. So impractical. There is no rational explanation for it, other than asking for attention. Hmm, is that rational?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im not doing the danged heels anymore.
> Heck ‘em.


I truly believe that heels were invented by people who hate women!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> I truly believe that heels were invented by people who hate women!


I agree.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> I truly believe that heels were invented by people who hate women!


Having followed in the footprints of many ladies of high fashion, I understand their appeal.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Men are wearing makeup now too. Instead of women getting out from u see this stuff...men are joining us. 

but really, men have had their own bugaboos all along. 
Remember these?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder how many men actually use that?

That commercial always seemed short on details. What does it do? Does it work?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I now wear makeup only when dressing up. Fancy clothes, fancy earrings, fancy face.


Me too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I wonder how many men actually use that?
> 
> That commercial always seemed short on details. What does it do? Does it work?


dunno, but I kind of miss those ads. 
All those visual double entendres. 
So cheesy they were fun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Men wore high heels first.
https://www.racked.com/2015/2/3/7997175/high-heels-history


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

From your link.

_I'm aware many people don't love high heels. I'm familiar with the protests against them, namely, that they're uncomfortable. Personally, I would argue that, unless you're hiking the Appalachian Trail, a well-made pair of heels is hardly more uncomfortable than most other footwear—but really, everything fashionable is a little uncomfortable. Underwear is stupidly, outrageously uncomfortable. Pants are uncomfortable._​
My underwear is very comfortable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Men are wearing makeup now too. Instead of women getting out from u see this stuff...men are joining us.
> 
> but really, men have had their own bugaboos all along.
> Remember these?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im not doing the danged heels anymore.
> Heck ‘em.


Though I did love looming over the shawties.
I’ll leave that to @no really who doesn’t even need heels to loom. 
So jelly!

I can still loom in my Danskos I guess.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> From your link.
> 
> _I'm aware many people don't love high heels. I'm familiar with the protests against them, namely, that they're uncomfortable. Personally, I would argue that, unless you're hiking the Appalachian Trail, a well-made pair of heels is hardly more uncomfortable than most other footwear—but really, everything fashionable is a little uncomfortable. Underwear is stupidly, outrageously uncomfortable. Pants are uncomfortable._​
> My underwear is very comfortable.


I’ve heard women swear up and down that thongs are comfy but I’m not buying it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What does it do? Does it work?


I makes money for it's seller.
Yes, it works at *that*.



> *Enzyte*
> Enzyte is an herbal nutritional supplement originally manufactured by Berkeley Premium Nutraceuticals. The marketing of Enzyte resulted in a conviction and prison term for the company's owner and bankruptcy of the company. The product is now marketed by Vianda, LLC of Cincinnati, Ohio. The manufacturer has claimed that Enzyte promotes "natural male enhancement," which is a euphemism for enhancing erectile function. However, *its effectiveness has been called into doubt* and the claims of the manufacturer have been under scrutiny from various state and federal organizations.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Though I did love looming over the shawties.
> I’ll leave that to @no really who doesn’t even need heels to loom.
> So jelly!
> 
> I can still loom in my Danskos I guess.


LOL, I tend to do that in my boots too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Going to prison seems ironic.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> LOL, I tend to do that in my boots too.


all of my boots are fairly low heeled so I’m only about 5’10 or 11 in them. I can loom effectively over most women but it’s harder to loom over the men.

I will need to find a new hobby. Maybe I can take up weaving and still have something to do with looming.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> all of my boots are fairly low heeled so I’m only about 5’10 or 11 in them. I can loom effectively over most women but it’s harder to loom over the men.
> 
> I will need to find a new hobby. Maybe I can take up weaving and still have something to do with looming.


Looming can be addictive .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe I can take up *weaving*


Take up heavy drinking and "weaving" will come naturally, but don't start until your foot is fully healed, and don't fall off your high heels. 

It's a long way down.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Take up heavy drinking and "weaving" will come naturally, but don't start until your foot is fully healed, and don't fall off your high heels.
> 
> It's a long way down.


Sadly, those days are long gone.
The most I have these days is a glass or two of wine. Or a beer.
The occasional cocktail.
Or a nice, chilled glass of Metamucil. 

heels and drinking are just not as appealing at 55 as they were at 25.
But I have my memories.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Or a nice, chilled glass of *Metamucil*.


Now *there's* something even Sriracha can't improve.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now *there's* something even Sriracha can't improve.
> View attachment 84338


definitely not. Though I hate Sriracha so that’s a given. 
Tabasco or Crystal get a thumbs up though.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Oregon1986 said:


> I think all that should matter is that we are happy with ourselves


I don't disagree but I also wonder if we are all happy with ourselves and if we have procedures because it makes us feel happy or if it's assumed that looking youthful will make us happy. 

What makes us unhappy with maturity? Is there something wrong with laugh lines, a tough of gray and other tanible proof that we've lived long enough to celebrate another birthday or is that just something we believe to be true because the media tells us so. 

In my opinion, Sam Elliott is one of the most attractive men in any age group and Helen Mirren is a very attractive woman, both don't seem to need nips, tucks and fillers to feel comfortable, which don't really conceal the passage of time. 

I have absolutely no problem with someone having cosmetic procedures to feel comfortable in their own skin but unfortunately, too many have procedures thinking it will make them feel better and the next day, they find out their lives remain unchanged.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sean Connery was pretty easy on the eyes well into his dotage. 
I haven’t seen him in a long while. He must be in his 90’s now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Men are ABSOLUTELY more comfortable with aging and sagging and wrinkles. I realize that is a generalization, but it holds true with most of the men I know.

Humphrey Bogart was held up as romantic lead. Sam Elliot, as mentioned above, Morgan Freedman, Sean Connery, Robert Redford.

For men, it's ok to age.

For women? HAHA. Maybe Olympia Dukakis hasn't "had work done." That's the only one off the top of my head.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Though I hate Sriracha


I've always thought you weren't normal. 
Now it's confirmed.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Men are ABSOLUTELY more comfortable with aging and sagging and wrinkles. I realize that is a generalization, but it holds true with most of the men I know.
> 
> Humphrey Bogart was held up as romantic lead. Sam Elliot, as mentioned above, Morgan Freedman, Sean Connery, Robert Redford.
> 
> ...


Meryl Streep, Julia Roberts, Emma Thompson, Kate Winsley, Salma Hayek. 
There’s hope.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've always thought you weren't normal.
> Now it's confirmed.


i thought I’d confirmed that years ago.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

...stay out of the ladies appointment book, phone/email, medicine cabinet, grooming habits, and uterus.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Chris in Mich said:


> ...stay out of the ladies appointment book, phone/email, medicine cabinet, grooming habits, and uterus.


You were in a lady’s uterus.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

HA!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> You were in a lady’s uterus.


But she still forced him out....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They have to be older than I am to qualify as a mature actress. Some of those are children.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> They have to be older than I am to qualify as a mature actress. Some of those are children.


I don’t know how old you are!
Diane Keaton...Judi Dench?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> i thought I’d confirmed that years ago.


I like to do periodic reevaluations.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I haven’t seen him in a long while. He must be in his 90’s now.


3 years ago:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I was a cute baby, but since then I've been homely.
I don't really care enough to have work done.
To me, someone who is active, clean, healthy and happy is more attractive than someone who looks like Barbie after shock therapy.
Maybe I'm just weird that way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I was a cute baby, but since then I've been homely.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Diane Keaton and Judi Dench (who is MAGNIFICENT) are both older than I am.

I googled 65 year old actresses. I think they all have had work done. Sigh.

Edited to add:
Kathleen Turner is my age. She has NOT had work done.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I was a cute baby


I used to swing with older women:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Then you have the older men taking Cialis and Viagra, getting hair plugs, and having their pectoral muscles augmented.

I still don't understand the fuss over what someone else does to their appearance...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Diane Keaton and Judi Dench (who is MAGNIFICENT) are both older than I am.
> 
> I googled 65 year old actresses. I think they all have had work done. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Helen Mirren is fantastic, no matter her age. So is Sela Ward. And Annie Potts, I love her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Then you have the older men taking Cialis and Viagra


Those are to treat a medical condition, not for looks only.



Irish Pixie said:


> I still understand the fuss over what someone else does to their appearance...


What "fuss"?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are to treat a medical condition, not for looks only.


Continue to tell yourself that. :wink: 

Botox is used for migraines and eye surgery is used to correct drooping lids too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Continue to tell yourself that.


It's simply the truth. It has nothing to do with looks.
Why pretend otherwise?



Irish Pixie said:


> Botox is used for migraines and eye surgery is used to correct drooping lids too.


Random trivia.
What's your point?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's simply the truth. It has nothing to do with looks.
> Why pretend otherwise?
> 
> 
> ...


As you stated above, it's simply the truth. Botox is used to treat migraines, some pain issues, overactive bladder and more, cosmetic surgery is used to correct non cosmetic issues. It's just fact.

ETA: Why pretend otherwise?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I lost the drift.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sadly, those days are long gone.
> The most I have these days is a glass or two of wine. Or a beer.
> The occasional cocktail.
> Or a nice, chilled glass of Metamucil.
> ...


True from an observer too


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I don't disagree but I also wonder if we are all happy with ourselves and if we have procedures because it makes us feel happy or if it's assumed that looking youthful will make us happy.
> 
> What makes us unhappy with maturity? Is there something wrong with laugh lines, a tough of gray and other tanible proof that we've lived long enough to celebrate another birthday or is that just something we believe to be true because the media tells us so.
> 
> ...


You always get it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> As you stated above, *it's simply the truth.* Botox is used to treat migraines, some pain issues, overactive bladder and more, cosmetic surgery is used to correct non cosmetic issues. It's just fact.
> 
> ETA: Why pretend otherwise?


It's still unrelated trivia in the context of the thread.

I still want to hear about those spambots getting people banned.
I'm curious as to how they do it.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; The world is full of people who are so insecure in themselves that they feel they must have help. Pumped up boobs, botox so that they cannot even smile, false behinds--is is enough to make a man laugh out loud when he sees some of these women. Then there are others, some who were never what men call beautiful, but they age well, are of good character and good nature and never lack for admirers. Wrinkles and a bit of extra weight never hurt a good woman. Some women stay skinny all their lives and can wear the same size clothes they had at 30---even so their worth to a man depends on character and good nature. Some women don[t care what men think; they'd be surprised to know how little that bothers men.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's still simply fact.


Member banning spambots?


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

Still, in the context of meaningless medical procedures (even with the transfer of pubes and butt hair to your receding hairline), extending the practice into a pass/fail "taking women seriously" premise shows just how primitive many of us still are.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Chris in Mich said:


> Still, in the context of meaningless medical procedures (even with the transfer of pubes and butt hair to your receding hairline), extending the practice into a pass/fail "taking women seriously" premise shows just how primitive many of us still are.


It is the miracle of modern medicine that you can now literally kiss your own.......I cannot believe that I have been baited in to responding to this thread. I hold you personally responsible for my lack of self control.....wait.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't understand why people are afraid to age. Mature people that take care of themselves still can look hot imho. Emmylou Harris for example. Rocking that gray hair, still beautiful. The fake look that is in style doesn't do it for me at all. Unnatural is just not attractive to me.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

What about men who use Juvederm? You think they don't?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Grecian Formula.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

thesedays said:


> *What about men* who use Juvederm? You think they don't?


If it makes you feel better, I don't take them seriously either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Emmylou Harris for example.


Emmylou is 72


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Then you have the older men taking Cialis and Viagra, getting hair plugs, and having their pectoral muscles augmented.
> 
> I still don't understand the fuss over what someone else does to their appearance...


Cialis and viagra aren't for appearances and I would suggest the same for men who get pectoral muscles augumented as a women who wanted breast augumentation. If they're doing it for themselves and not to impress others or because they think it will make all their problems go away, they should go for it. 

Unfortunately, I know a few women who've had procedures because they felt it would help them find a man, keep a man or resolve marital issues and they end up unhappy having changed their appearance for the sake of someone else.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> You always get it.


I've also watched my mother struggle to retain youthful beauty at 78 and it's painful to watch. Her makeup is bright and garish, she diets severely to maintain a size 2 and spends most of her time unhappy, obsessed with other people's appearances and can't carry conversation past the latest fashion, cosmetics and fad diet. 

My cousin is the most beautiful person I know and if the world had more of her it would be a much better place. She gives freely of her time to her community, loves her job teaching at a Hutterite school and spends her 'free' time at the seniors facility making sure that elders without families are tidy, haircuts happen, she brushed and styles hair, laughs often and shares hugs freely.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im not doing the danged heels anymore.
> Heck ‘em.


Me neither! They make my backside look big!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Member banning spambots?


I'm going totally off topic along with you, but where did I say spambot? Hint: I never did.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Cialis and viagra aren't for appearances and I would suggest the same for men who get pectoral muscles augumented as a women who wanted breast augumentation. If they're doing it for themselves and not to impress others or because they think it will make all their problems go away, they should go for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I know a few women who've had procedures because they felt it would help them find a man, keep a man or resolve marital issues and they end up unhappy having changed their appearance for the sake of someone else.


And Botox has many medical uses. As does cosmetic type surgery. I totally agree there are right and wrong reasons for changing, upgrading, etc. ones appearance. They are also no one else's business. Adults are responsible for their own choices.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> I've also watched my mother struggle to retain youthful beauty at 78 and it's painful to watch. Her makeup is bright and garish, she diets severely to maintain a size 2 and spends most of her time unhappy, obsessed with other people's appearances and can't carry conversation past the latest fashion, cosmetics and fad diet.
> 
> My cousin is the most beautiful person I know and if the world had more of her it would be a much better place. She gives freely of her time to her community, loves her job teaching at a Hutterite school and spends her 'free' time at the seniors facility making sure that elders without families are tidy, haircuts happen, she brushed and styles hair, laughs often and shares hugs freely.


My wife told me some women alter their appearance because they think it will make them feel better about themselves; others do it because they believe it will impress others, and that by itself will make them feel better.
Or they do so because it is a man's world, and that is just what women do.
She is already content in her own skin, therefore so am I with her.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I color my hair because I don’t care for the skunk stripe of grey that has developed. I feel happier when it is colored. It’s not garish. 

Assigning motivations for other people’s personal choices is folly.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I color my hair because I don’t care for the skunk stripe of grey that has developed. I feel happier when it is colored. It’s not garish.
> 
> Assigning motivations for other people’s personal choices is folly.


Just as I have my eyebrows waxed because I don't like to look like Oscar the grouch lol


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I color my hair because I don’t care for the skunk stripe of grey that has developed. I feel happier when it is colored. It’s not garish.
> 
> Assigning motivations for other people’s personal choices is folly.


If you're addressing my comment, I would not comment or suggest someone else's makeup or dye job is garish. I can speak to my mother's and I would suggest there was a time when metallic blue eye shadow, platinum blond hair and vivid red lipstick (lips and teeth) may have been fashionable.

She's pretty honest about her motivations and reminds my sister and I that you can't be too thin, too rich men should stop and turn heads when you walk into a room. Unfortunately, money, size 3 and all her cosmetics haven't made her world turn any better, it hasn't made her a happier person and she's turning heads for the wrong reason. 

I remain convinced that if someone tweeks their appearance for themselves and they feel comfortable in their own skin, their adjustments are great but if they're doing it for someone else, they will not be any happier and they'll wake up with the same problems they did the day before.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Some women who are considered beautiful are some of the ugliest people you'll ever meet.
Same goes for men.
Real beauty has nothing to do with looks.
Ugly souls can be very photogenic.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, totally worn out and proclaiming, "Wow, what a ride!".

That's a saying I have in my kitchen. Pretty well sums me up.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

After a lifetime of being a redhead, I’m loathe to stop being one now. So as the silver strands pop up i have them smacked into red submission. I took the years of carrot top teasing and now I’ll be damned if I’ll give it up now that people are paying to have it. 

I love my moms silver hair and I’m thinking in my 60’s I’ll let it go full silver (maybe with some fun aubergine tips!) but for now I like it the way it is. 
Oh, and I wear light makeup too. But I don’t have anyone else to please except my husband and myself so I’m not taking this thread too seriously. I prefer to age gracefully but if I want to have something done, I’d do it and not worry about what anyone thinks. 

@HDRider is an admitted barbarian so women wearing anything other than animal skins or putting mud on their faces is probably bewildering to him.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lisa hit the nail with the hammer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> @HDRider is an admitted barbarian so women wearing anything other than *animal skins or putting mud on their faces* is probably bewildering to him


Women all over the world have been known to pay big money for furs and mudpacks.
I don't much care for this look though:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s not done for you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It’s not done for you.


I prefer my salad in a bowl.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Women all over the world have been known to pay big money for furs and mudpacks.
> I don't much care for this look though:
> View attachment 84374


She's hot


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hate to break it to the men but most of our "beauty" remedies are not done for you. We do them to feel good


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Just as I have my eyebrows waxed because I don't like to look like Oscar the grouch lol




Does that feel good too? 



Oregon1986 said:


> We do them to feel good


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just contributing to the conversation....


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

While we are disparaging women for their attempts to "stay beautiful" I'll go on and express my contempt for the sissy boys who shave every hair off their bodies. That fad was started by you know what group, but it seems to have spread into the ranks of the "woke" crowd. Sorry ladies, I take it all back; there are idiots among the men, too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Just contributing to the conversation....


THAT was awesome, Alice.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> After a lifetime of being a redhead, I’m loathe to stop being one now. So as the silver strands pop up i have them smacked into red submission. I took the years of carrot top teasing and now I’ll be damned if I’ll give it up now that people are paying to have it.
> 
> I love my moms silver hair and I’m thinking in my 60’s I’ll let it go full silver (maybe with some fun aubergine tips!) but for now I like it the way it is.
> Oh, and I wear light makeup too. But I don’t have anyone else to please except my husband and myself so I’m not taking this thread too seriously. I prefer to age gracefully but if I want to have something done, I’d do it and not worry about what anyone thinks.
> ...


Bewitching, beguiling maybe, but not bewildering.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Bewitching, beguiling maybe, but not bewildering.


Maybe even....bebarbarizing?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe even....bebarbarizing?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

That would be bebarbarellaizing.

more like this. (Snort. It’s Conan O’Brien morphed with Conan the Barbarian. Get it? Get it? )


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


>


That might be before her time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i put sliced cuc. on my eyes too and sometimes i lay there for an hour or more with teabags on them. i do whatever i feel like doing. not for anyone else though just for me. i use the mud pks also.

i never go out even in my garden without a little make up on and my earrings. i dont intend to ever let my hair go grey while ever i can move around to do it. i'm thinking now about getting my eye lids done before they slide down to my nose. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> i put sliced cuc. on my eyes too and sometimes i lay there for an hour or more with teabags on them. i do whatever i feel like doing. not for anyone else though just for me. i use the mud pks also.
> 
> i never go out even in my garden without a little make up on and my earrings. i dont intend to ever let my hair go grey while ever i can move around to do it. i'm thinking now about getting my eye lids done before they slide down to my nose. ~Georgia


Good for you, Georgia. It's your life, live it exactly the way you want. I do too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> That would be bebarbarellaizing.
> 
> more like this.


Now you're just Vulgarializing the whole thread.
Have you no shame?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good for you, Georgia. It's your life live it exactly the way you want.


Pouvoir de la femme!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now you're just Vulgarializing the whole thread.
> Have you no shame?


None.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Pouvoir de la femme!


Exactly. Life is good.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Pouvoir de la femme!


or...
puissance aux signaleurs de vertu!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> None.


That's my favorite trait in women.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> or...
> puissance aux signaleurs de vertu!


That did not mean anything like I expected


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> HDRider said: ↑
> Pouvoir de la femme!





Lisa in WA said:


> or...
> puissance aux signaleurs de vertu


Sacre Bleu!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sacre Bleu!!


You must have thought the same thing I did


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> or...
> puissance aux signaleurs de vertu!


How is it virtue signaling? I'm bored and Googled too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> How is it virtue signaling? I'm bored and Googled too.


Tell you what. I’ll answer when you answer about spambots trying to have members banned.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Tell you what. I’ll answer when you answer about spambots trying to have members banned.


I get it. You were mocking me... That's not nice.

ETA: And I never mentioned spambots. Not once.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I get it. You were mocking me... That's not nice.


I didn’t say that at all.
So you’re falsely accusing me and putting words in my mouth. 

not nice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> I didn’t say that at all.
> So you’re falsely accusing me.


How? And of what? Can you point out what you accuse me of, please?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> How? And of what? Can you point out what you accuse me of, please?


You said something about liking spam a lot. It was just a big misunderstanding.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And I never mentioned spambots. Not once.


Then what did you mean?



Irish Pixie said:


> I get it. You were mocking me... That's not nice.


Why did you assume it's about you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You said something about liking spam a lot. It was just a big misunderstanding.


I'm sure that's what it was... Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Does that feel good too?


No it sure don't but I like the way it looks. I'll tell you what's painful,a Brazilian!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'll tell you what's painful,a Brazilian!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> No it sure don't but I like the way it looks. I'll tell you what's painful,a Brazilian!


I am not sure how much someone would have to pay me to do that, but it would be in the six figures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I am not sure how much someone would have to pay me to do that, but it would be in the six figures.


I'd give someone a Brazilian for a lot less than that.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I am not sure how much someone would have to pay me to do that, but it would be in the six figures.


Lmao sadly I learned the hard way,never again.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

then they weren't doing it properly. ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lmao sadly I learned the hard way,never again.


High six figures


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You first, HDRider.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You first, HDRider.


Show me the money


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You first, HDRider.


LOl.
Each to their own but I think any dude who wants a woman to look like a prepubescent girl is a bit off.

Same with women who prefer hairless men.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Same with women who prefer hairless men.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Hairless other than the cranium.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Hairless other than the cranium.


I don't want to think about that.
It would harsh my mellow.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> LOl.
> Each to their own but I think any dude who wants a woman to look like a prepubescent girl is a bit off.
> 
> Same with women who prefer hairless men.


I love my hairy husband lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I love my hairy husband lol


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Show me the money


99,999.......pennies.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I did not google the French phrases. but I did learn about the infamous Brazilian sisters. I am now thinking of becoming an Esthetician. I've always wondered what it would be like to be a sadist.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oxankle said:


> I did not google the French phrases. but I did learn about the infamous Brazilian sisters. I am now thinking of becoming an Esthetician. I've always wondered what it would be like to be a sadist.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> 99,999.......pennies.


I said high six figures. That is 5. If you want to use pennies, it might go much higher than six figures, and I'll keep all the trucks it takes to deliver them.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I said high six figures. That is 5. If you want to use pennies, it might go much higher than six figures, and I'll keep all the trucks it takes to deliver them.


I guess you did say 6 figures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I guess you did say 6 figures.


A comma is a little curved "figure".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just add a penny. 100,000 You'll probably find one walking in a parking lot.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I guess you did say 6 figures.


High six figures


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> High six figures


Have Cheech and Chong deliver them.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder how men can expect to be taken seriously when they walk around with nose and ear hair long enough to braid and eyebrows that look like giant furry caterpillars waving in the wind. Or skin that has never seen a moisturizer or been treated for clogged pores and blackheads. 

Nothing wrong with proper grooming. Manicures and pedicures are not only about cleanliness and appearance but can help with many health issues especially on the feet. And if a couple of cucumber slices can tighten the skin on my eyelids and prevent the sagging that turns eyelashes inwards then I am all for a salad facial. As a gardener I can grow my own beauty aids.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I wonder how men can expect to be taken seriously when they walk around with nose and ear hair long enough to braid and eyebrows that look like giant furry caterpillars waving in the wind. Or skin that has never seen a moisturizer or been treated for clogged pores and blackheads.


Who said they were?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I was in a restaurant once outside of Glacier NP and saw a guy who looked like he had whisk brooms coming out of his ears. Literally.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I was in a restaurant once outside of Glacier NP and saw a guy who looked like he had whisk brooms coming out of his ears. Literally.


Probably to clean his ears? 
I know I'm getting old when I hear my dad's voice coming out of my face.
He thought our long hair looked ridiculous, but we thought it was cool, he was just old and didn't "get it"
Now I see guys with the "man bun" and I think it looks ridiculous. 
Personally, I think if you have to put "man" in front of a word to explain it, it's not that manly.
If you have a man bun and you don't know how to change your own tire, then you shouldn't be allowed to wear a flannel shirt
But then, I'm just old and I don't "get it"


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> I was in a restaurant once outside of Glacier NP and saw a guy who looked like he had whisk brooms coming out of his ears. Literally.


Ewwww


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> I wonder how men can expect to be taken seriously when they walk around with nose and ear hair long enough to braid and eyebrows that look like giant furry caterpillars waving in the wind. Or skin that has never seen a moisturizer or been treated for clogged pores and blackheads.
> 
> Nothing wrong with proper grooming. Manicures and pedicures are not only about cleanliness and appearance but can help with many health issues especially on the feet. And if a couple of cucumber slices can tighten the skin on my eyelids and prevent the sagging that turns eyelashes inwards then I am all for a salad facial. As a gardener I can grow my own beauty aids.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Ewwww


Wait........What?.............I thought you liked hairy guys....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


>


It would take a Brazilian tag team to wax those eyebrows.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Wait........What?.............I thought you liked hairy guys....


Like chest hair,not ear or head hair


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Like chest hair,not ear or head hair


You can use that long ear hair like handlebars for piggy-back rides.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> I wonder how men can expect to be taken seriously when they walk around with nose and ear hair long enough to braid and eyebrows that look like giant furry caterpillars waving in the wind. Or skin that has never seen a moisturizer or been treated for clogged pores and blackheads.
> 
> Nothing wrong with proper grooming. Manicures and pedicures are not only about cleanliness and appearance but can help with many health issues especially on the feet. And if a couple of cucumber slices can tighten the skin on my eyelids and prevent the sagging that turns eyelashes inwards then I am all for a salad facial. As a gardener I can grow my own beauty aids.


I :heart: you, emdeengee. Truly. Thank you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

According to Mr. Pixie, those long eye brows are "antennae" and if you trim them reception is horrible. They are trimmed, our hairdresser gives him no choice, it's "let me take care of those for you". Snip. Gone. 

Thankfully, he has no issue with nose and ear hair, and keeps them trimmed nicely.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah we like hairy guys but on their chest not coming from their nose and ears. i like long head hair if it's clean and tidy. i see some of the men have lovely long hair and tied back. some of the stuff i see though is awful. theres a guy at the grocery store most times when i'm in there and he's a lot like what Lisa mentioned. i use to do all that for my husbands . they had the proper tools for their ears and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What about pot bellied elder gentlemen in Speedos on the beach?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What about pot bellied elder gentlemen in Speedos on the beach?


I wish I had their confidence. Nuff said.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What about pot bellied elder gentlemen in Speedos on the beach?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Speedos are uncomfortable, too confining. I never did understand how a woman could wear Bikini bottoms. uggggh.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Oxankle said:


> Speedos are uncomfortable, too confining. I never did understand how a woman could wear Bikini bottoms. uggggh.


All the bikini bottoms I have worn were no different than wearing my underpants, slightly heavier material is all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> I never did understand how a woman could wear Bikini bottoms.


One leg at a time, just like men.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Speedos are uncomfortable, too confining. I never did understand how a woman could wear Bikini bottoms. uggggh.


are you talking bout thongs or regular old bikini bottoms?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> are you talking bout thongs or regular old bikini bottoms?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 84476


I’m sure they are googlable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m sure they are googlable.


Probably. but I'm afraid of what else I might find.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't care what people do to themselves.
> I see women on TV, usually aging celebrities, who have the leathery necks, swollen lips and surprised eyebrows.
> That's fine if they want to do that, but I personally don't find it attractive.
> To me, they look better just being natural and taking care of themselves and letting themselves age gracefully.
> ...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What about pot bellied elder gentlemen in Speedos on the beach?


Find another beach.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> are you talking bout thongs or regular old bikini bottoms?


I always called thongs butt floss.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Find another beach.


Good answer.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Find another beach.


Just make sure it’s not a nude beach.
Because if there’s one thing worse than a pot-bellied old dude from New Jersey with gold chains in a Speedo, it’s a pot-bellied old dude from New Jersey with gold chains OUT of his Speedo.

I know there was no initial mention of gold chains but I was trying to paint a picture. Maybe even a gold Italian horn on the chain. And back hair, lots of grey back hair. 
You can just see him can’t you?
And now he can’t be unseen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I know there was no initial mention of gold chains but I was trying to paint a picture. Maybe even a gold Italian horn on the chain. And back hair, lots of grey back hair.
> You can just see him can’t you?
> And now he *can’t be unseen*.


You're Evil Incarnate


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What about pot bellied elder gentlemen in Speedos on the beach?


We had winter meetings in Florida each year. About 1/3 of the guys were from Europe. Speedos ruled. Wow. No way Jose..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Florida is a well known hotspot for plum smugglers.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lisa; so little experemce that I don't know the difference between "thong" and "bikini bottom". I meant the one that looks from behind as if the woman is riding a thin rope.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Lisa; so little experemce that I don't know the difference between "thong" and "bikini bottom". I meant the one that looks from behind as if the woman is riding a thin rope.


Bikini Bottom is where SpongeBob lives.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

*Drool away ladies!!!*
**
**


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

*JUST ADD SPEEDO!!!!*
**
**


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Nair.
In the industrial sized drum.
It’s not just for short shorts anymore.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nary a fair shair of Nair shall touch my short hair.
(How dair you go thair?)


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can use that long ear hair like handlebars for piggy-back rides.


Oh now you're talking!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh now you're talking!


Just hold on tight, and if you fall off, get right back on.


----------

